
The Recursive Women in Tech Issue - DoreenMichele
http://gistofthegemini.blogspot.com/2017/12/the-recursive-women-in-tech-issue.html
======
lkrubner
I think partly people want an explanation for why women's participation in
tech has declined so much since the 1980s. Consider:

\----------------------

 _Suppose there was overwhelming evidence that 95% of women were terrible at
technology and 5% of women were awesome at technology. There are roughly 7
billion people on the planet, roughly 3.5 billion women, roughly 1.5 billion
women who work outside the house for a wage. In this scenario, where only 5%
of women love technology, there are 75 million working women who are awesome
at technology. According to the Bureau Of Labor Statics, the USA had 1,256,200
software developers in 2016. The BLS also tracks some other minor categories,
such as Web Developer, which have about 150,000 jobs. Lump all the sub-
categories together, and let’s say there are 2 million such jobs in the USA.
Let’s be wildly generous and double the number for the EU, and triple it for
Asia. That gives 12 million software developer jobs in all of the advanced and
developing economies. So even with exaggerated assumptions about women’s
inherent weakness in technology, we still end up with a scenario where every
single programming job in the world can be filled by a woman who will be
awesome at the job. There is no need for men, at all, in the tech industry._

[http://www.smashcompany.com/business/business-
productivity-h...](http://www.smashcompany.com/business/business-productivity-
has-been-undermined-by-the-hubris-and-power-grabbing-of-elite-computer-
programmers)

